# Friends Help me in 1question before i Apply for EOI



## sarath.techy (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Friends

I am trying to complete EOI for NewZealand PR but i am stuck with this question! Any one can explain me this question.

G2: Please indicate the total number of years of recognised work experience in New Zealand only. Ensure you have captured the details of this work experience in G1.

Thanks in Advance
Sarath


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Unless you have already worked in New Zealand, I'd say you need to put 0 years ?


----------

